# Epic struggle between Fox and Eagle... and Magpie...



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Not quite from the UK but a great series of photos nevertheless.

Things Are Tough All Over (A Ruckus Among Us)

Those Magpies are pretty ballsy huh?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

ouft, some amazing photos

and yes, magpies are gutsy, sly buggers


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Brilliant pictures. Magpies rock :2thumb:

Cheers for posting up the link.


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

now you dont see that every day :gasp: i wonder who give up first the fox or the eagle? :hmm:


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

:lol2: what great pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Eagle would pretty much poon everything I think..?


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Actually, in this one, i'd like to see a Magpie picking at both an Eagle and Fox carcass.


----------



## nathanhutchison (Dec 6, 2008)

lol that fox got picked up arse first that wouldve been great to experience first hand......


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Must have all occurred in a split second though...Good cameraman!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Photographer even...It's late.


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

i carnt help but think if that fox had been patient it could of hidden then ambushed the eagle when it was feeding on the carcus therefore having two meals :whistling2: maybe it was too weak and desperate oo:


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

it is mighty impressive indeed, although I think the fox was there first?


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

dragonbreeder said:


> it is mighty impressive indeed, although I think the fox was there first?


yeh i think your right, golden eagles are renowned for stealing prey items off other raptors, mammals etc i just have a soft spot for foxes and felt a bit sorry for it :roll: they use golden eagles in siberia (i thinks its siberia) too hunt wolfs so there defiantly not lacking in power


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

That eagles flipping massive!:gasp: Magpies didn't do much did they? Sly sods. Poor fox


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

darloLee said:


> yeh i think your right, golden eagles are renowned for stealing prey items off other raptors, mammals etc i just have a soft spot for foxes and felt a bit sorry for it :roll: they use golden eagles in siberia (i thinks its siberia) too hunt wolfs so there defiantly not lacking in power


Aye, I saw a video of golden eagles hunting lambs/sheep in the mountains, they would swoop down, and herd the sheep close to a cliff edge, then grab it and pull it off, killing the sheep and providing a nice tenderized meal.


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

dragonbreeder said:


> Aye, I saw a video of golden eagles hunting lambs/sheep in the mountains, they would swoop down, and herd the sheep close to a cliff edge, then grab it and pull it off, killing the sheep and providing a nice tenderized meal.


yeh ive seen that one too theres smart aswel as being powerful, theres a few videos on youtube with eagles taking down foxes, wolfs, deer, goats etc there truly amazing birds real kings of the skys :notworthy:


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

darloLee said:


> yeh ive seen that one too theres smart aswel as being powerful, theres a few videos on youtube with eagles taking down foxes, wolfs, deer, goats etc there truly amazing birds real kings of the skys :notworthy:



Aye, very true.


----------

